# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Sistemas de Riego >  Descripcción de riegos

## Xuquer

Se denomina sistema de riego o perímetro de riego, al conjunto de estructuras, que hace posible que una determinada área pueda ser cultivada con la aplicación del agua necesaria a las plantas. El sistema de riego consta de una serie de componentes, los principales se citan a continuación. Sin embargo debe notarse que no necesariamente el sistema de riego debe constar de todas ellas, el conjunto de componentes dependerá de si se trata de riego superficial, por aspersión, o por goteo. Por ejemplo, un embalse no será necesario si el río o arroyo del cual se capta el agua tiene un caudal suficiente incluso en el período de aguas bajas.

Fuente:http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sistema_de_riego

A partir de aquí, se puede ir ampliando el hilo comentando los distintos sistemas de regadio existentes, utilizados en la actualidad o en tiempos remotos  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   se que los Romanos con sus acueductos fueron unos "montruos" con el tema de los transportes hidraúlicos, los Árabes tampoco eran mancos que digamos...sus canalizaciones y obras hidraúlicas aún siguen vigentes en nuestros dias. En resumen, hay abierto un tema apasionante y que puede dar mucho de si...animaros.  salu2  :Wink:

----------


## Jucar

Sin perjuicio de razones comerciales y de cualquier otro tipo, ha quedado comprobado que, el "mar de plástico" en que se han convertido Almeria y Murcia, han supuesto una transformación de la agricultura, una fijación de población al medio geográfico, una elevación de los niveles de renta, un relevo generacional en las explotaciones, creación de puestos de trabajo, etc... Es evidente que no parece indicado poner invernaderos en Los Pirineos pero, ¿por qué o hace el ministerio de Agricultura o las Autonomías correspondientes desarrollos y formación de este tipo para que la gente se plantee el medio rural como una opción? Aprovechar los riegos por goteo es básico. Sería bueno preguntarles a Israelitas y Palestinos, cómo gestionan sus cultivos en zonas tan áridas ¿no?

----------


## REEGE

De pequeño en mis viajes por la llanura manchega siempre veía esos "hierros con ruedas" que servían para regar a los agricultores...
Si descubrí que se llaman PIVOT y tengo una pregunta para los expertos...
Como los mueven?Que sistema tienen para regar los campos?
Gracias

----------


## Xuquer

> De pequeño en mis viajes por la llanura manchega siempre veía esos "hierros con ruedas" que servían para regar a los agricultores...
> Si descubrí que se llaman PIVOT y tengo una pregunta para los expertos...
> Como los mueven?Que sistema tienen para regar los campos?
> Gracias



Hola Reege, no he visto a menos de 50 metros ningún pivot y a pesar que en mi trabajo está incluido el bombeo no me sonroja  :Big Grin: 

Creo que serán impulsados por una unidad  motriz central, posiblemente comandada por electricidad o motor de explosión.
Ahora es cuando de verdad vendrá un entendido y nos lo explicará, bienvenido sea  :Smile: 

salu2  :Wink:

----------


## ben-amar

> De pequeño en mis viajes por la llanura manchega siempre veía esos "hierros con ruedas" que servían para regar a los agricultores...
> Si descubrí que se llaman PIVOT y tengo una pregunta para los expertos...
> Como los mueven?Que sistema tienen para regar los campos?
> Gracias


*sacado de la wiki* Ahi tienes mas sobre tecnicas de riego.
Los sistemas de pivote central riegan superficies de grandes dimensiones de forma circular. De esta forma el aprovechamiento de la tierra no es el óptimo. Se emplean en sitios donde el agua es un factor fuertemente limitante.

Es un sistema que se adapta a las ondulaciones del terreno, sin embargo unos de los problemas que presenta es que a mayor distancia del pivote el agua regada es menor, esto se ha solucionado de dos formas; poniendo aspersores variables a distancias variables y sobre todo con las nuevas tecnologías en aspersores

El 98 % del mercado mundial de riego por Pivote son de accionamiento eléctrico ya que presentan menores costos de inversión por hectárea regada sobre todo en la parte de obras para provisión de energía.

A título comparativo podemos citar la diferencias en consumos de energía entre los pivotes eléctricos y los hidráulicos En los primeros para un equipo de 80 ha el consumo está en el orden de los 7 kW mientras que los hidráulicos demandan 18 kW .

----------


## ben-amar

> Se denomina sistema de riego o perímetro de riego, al conjunto de estructuras, que hace posible que una determinada área pueda ser cultivada con la aplicación del agua necesaria a las plantas. El sistema de riego consta de una serie de componentes, los principales se citan a continuación. Sin embargo debe notarse que no necesariamente el sistema de riego debe constar de todas ellas, el conjunto de componentes dependerá de si se trata de riego superficial, por aspersión, o por goteo. Por ejemplo, un embalse no será necesario si el río o arroyo del cual se capta el agua tiene un caudal suficiente incluso en el período de aguas bajas.
> 
> Fuente:http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sistema_de_riego
> 
> A partir de aquí, se puede ir ampliando el hilo comentando los distintos sistemas de regadio existentes, utilizados en la actualidad o en tiempos remotos   se que los Romanos con sus acueductos fueron unos "montruos" con el tema de los transportes hidraúlicos, los Árabes tampoco eran mancos que digamos...sus canalizaciones y obras hidraúlicas aún siguen vigentes en nuestros dias. En resumen, hay abierto un tema apasionante y que puede dar mucho de si...animaros.  salu2


Hablan de riegos y los arabes, todabia no he encontrado a nadie que me explique el sistema para regar los jardines del Generalife y sus fuentes (mas bien las fuentes) ¿de donde sale la presion para elevar los chorros y entonar las melodias acuaticas al caer en los estanques?

----------


## ben-amar

Riego por goteo
De Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
Saltar a navegación, búsqueda
Un gotero de riego.

El riego por goteo, igualmente conocido bajo el nombre de « riego gota a gota» , es un método de irrigación utilizado en las zonas áridas pues permite la utilización óptima de agua y abonos.

El agua aplicada por este método de riego se infiltra hacia las raíces de las plantas irrigando directamente la zona de influencia de las raíces a través de un sistema de tuberías y emisores (goteros).

Esta técnica es la innovación más importante en agricultura desde la invención de los aspersores en los años 1930.


Contenido

    * 1 Características
    * 2 Historia
    * 3 Evolución
    * 4 Componentes
    * 5 Mecanismos caseros de riego por goteo
    * 6 Ventajas
    * 7 Inconvenientes
    * 8 Referencias
    * 9 Enlaces externos

Características

- Utilización de pequeños caudales a baja presión.

- Localización del agua en la proximidad de las plantas a través de un número variable de puntos de emisión (emisores o goteros).

- Al reducir el volumen de suelo mojado, y por tanto su capacidad de almacenamiento, se debe operar con una alta frecuencia de aplicación, a caudales pequeños.
Historia 
Riego por goteo sobre caballones en una parcela de naranjos jóvenes en la partida de La Heretat, en Catadau, Valencia.

El riego por goteo ha sido utilizado desde la Antigüedad cuando se enterraban vasijas de arcilla llenas de agua con el fin de que el agua se infiltrara gradualmente en el suelo. El riego por gota a gota moderno se desarrolló en Alemania hacia 1860 cuando los investigadores comenzaron a experimentar la subirrigación con ayuda de tuberías de arcilla para crear una combinación de irrigación y de sistema de drenaje. En los años 1920, tuberías perforadas fueron utilizadas en Alemania, después O.E. Robey experimentó el riego por tubería porosa de tela en la universidad de Míchigan.

Con la llegada de los plásticos modernos después de la Segunda Guerra Mundial, fueron posibles numerosas mejoras. Micro-tubos de plástico y diversos tipos de goteros han sido empleados en invernadero en Europa y en Estados Unidos.

La moderna tecnología de riego por goteo fue inventada en Israel por Simcha Blass y su hijo Yeshayahu. En lugar de liberar el agua por agujeros minúsculos, que fácilmente se podían obstruir por acumulación de partículas minúsculas, el agua se libera por tuberías más grandes y más largas empleando el frotamiento para ralentizar la velocidad del agua en el interior de un emisor (gotero) de plástico. El primer sistema experimental de este tipo fue establecido en 1959 cuando la familia de Blass en el Kibboutz Hatzerim creó una compañía de riegos llamada Netafim. A continuación, desarrollaron y patentaron el primer emisor exterior de riego por gota a gota. Este método muy perfeccionado se ha desarrollado en Australia, en América del Norte y en América del Sur hacia el fin de los años 60.
Evolución 

Actualmente se han añadido varias mejoras para evitar los problemas que podría tener este sistema:

    * Goteros autocompensantes: Dan un caudal más o menos fijo dentro de unos margenes de presión. Es util para que los goteros del final del tubo no den menos agua que los del principio debido a la caída de presión debida al rozamiento. También son utiles cuando el tubo va en cuesta. Los goteros más bajos soportaran más presion y si no son adecuados pueden perder demasiada agua.

    * Goteros y filtros autolimpiables: Este sistema de riego es muy sensible a las particulas solidad y se suelen instalar filtros muy eficaces y con sistemas de autolimpiado periódico. Los propios goteros también pueden tener un sistema para eliminar pequeñas particulas que puedan atascarlos.

    * Goteros regulables: Se puede regular el caudal con un mando mecánico.

Componentes 
Sistema de riego por goteo.

La mayor parte de los grandes sistemas de irrigación por goteo utilizan un cierto tipo de filtro de agua para impedir la obstrucción de los pequeños tubos surtidores. Ciertos sistemas utilizados en zonas residenciales se instalan sin filtros adicionales ya que el agua potable ya está filtrada. Prácticamente todos los fabricantes de equipos de riego por goteo recomiendan que se utilicen los filtros y generalmente no dan garantías a menos que esto sea hecho.

El riego por goteo se emplea casi exclusivamente utilizando agua potable pues las reglamentaciones desaconsejan generalmente pulverizar agua no potable. En riego por goteo, la utilización de abonos tradicionales en superficie es casi ineficaz, así los sistemas de goteo mezclan a menudo el abono líquido o pesticidas en el agua de riego. Otros productos químicos tales como el cloro o el ácido sulfúrico son igualmente utilizados para limpiar periódicamente el sistema.

Si está correctamente montado, instalado, y controlado, el riego por goteo puede ayudar a realizar importantes economías de agua por la reducción de la evaporación . Por otro lado, el riego gota a gota puede eliminar muchas enfermedades que nacen del contacto del agua con las hojas. En conclusión, en las regiones donde los aprovisionamientos de agua están muy limitados, se puede obtener un notable aumento de producción utilizando la misma cantidad de agua que antes.

Riego por goteo desplazable: Consiste en un bobinador de tubería de polietileno movido por un motor de 50w con reductores que permite bobinar 6m de tubería cada hora. En el extremo de la tubería se sitúa un triciclo con brazos transversales que distribuyen el agua hasta el suelo a través de pequeñas mangueras según el marco de plantación. Este sistema no moja las hojas, evitando proliferación de hongos, no moja toda la superficie de tierra, ahorrando agua, le bastan bajas presiones ahorrando energía y es utilizable con flujos pequeños de agua.


En las regiones muy áridas o sobre suelos arenosos, la mejor técnica consiste en regar tan lentamente como sea posible (menos de 1 litro por hora)

El riego por goteo se utiliza intensivamente en el cultivo de la nuez de coco, la viña, la banana, las fresas, la caña de azúcar, el algodón o los tomates.

Es destacable su uso en las explotaciones agrícolas, de agricultura intensiva, de Almería y Murcia, donde, ante la escasez, los agricultores procuran un gasto mínimo de agua.

Los kits de gota a gota para el jardín son cada vez más populares para los propietarios de casas. Se componen de un temporizador, una tubería y varios goteros. También se necesita un manoreductor para que la presion no sea excesiva en el sistema. Pueden llegar a salir disparado los goteros si no se regula adecuadamente.


Mecanismos caseros de riego por goteo

Crear un mecanismo casero es relativamente sencillo. Un método básico consiste en una botella plástica llena de agua, conectada a un sistema de perfusión de suero intravenoso. La botella se dispone en posición vertical, se abre un agujero en la tapa y se conecta el sistema de perfusión a través de él. La cámara del goteo se ajusta de acuerdo a la frecuencia de goteo que se requiera, y se entierra la boca de la manguera a 2 cm de profundidad, cerca al tallo de la planta. Una variante más simple (pero de mayor frecuencia de goteo) de este mecanismo es abrir un agujero en la tapa de la botella con un alfiler, cortar un pequeño trozo circular de tela gruesa, e introducirlo al interior de la tapa; llenar la botella de agua, cerrarla y enterrarla en posición vertical o inclinada cerca del tallo de la planta.


Ventajas 

El riego por goteo es un medio eficaz y pertinente de aportar agua a la planta, ya sea en cultivos en línea (mayoría de los cultivos hortícolas o bajo invernadero, viñedos) o en plantas (árboles) aisladas (vergeles). Este sistema de riego presenta diversas ventajas desde los puntos de vista agronómicos, técnicos y económicos, derivados de un uso más eficiente del agua y de la mano de obra. Además, permite utilizar caudales pequeños de agua.


    * Una importante reducción de la evaporación del suelo, lo que trae una reducción significativa de las necesidades de agua. No se puede hablar de una reducción en lo que se refiere a la transpiración del cultivo, ya que la cantidad de agua transpirada (eficiencia de transpiración) es una característica fisiológica de la especie.

    * La posibilidad de automatizar completamente el sistema de riego, con los consiguientes ahorros en mano de obra. El control de las dosis de aplicación es más fácil y completo.

    * Se pueden utilizar aguas más salinas que en riego convencional, debido al mantenimiento de una humedad relativamente alta en la zona radical (bulbo húmedo).

    * Una adaptación más fácil en terrenos rocosos o con fuertes pendientes.

    * Reduce la proliferación de malas hierbas en las zonas no regadas
    * Permite el aporte controlado de nutrientes con el agua de riego sin perdidas por lixiviación con posibilidad de modificarlos en cualquier momento del cultivo. (fertirriego))
    * Permite el uso de aguas residuales ya que evita que se dispersen gotas con posibles patogenos en el aire.

Inconvenientes

Sus principales inconvenientes son:

    * El coste elevado de la instalación. Se necesita una inversión elevada debida a la cantidad importante de emisores, tuberías, equipamientos especiales en el cabezal de riego y la casi necesidad de un sistema de control automatizado (electro-válvulas). Sin embargo, el aumento relativo de coste con respecto a un sistema convencional no es prohibitivo.

    * El alto riesgo de obturación (clogging en inglés) de los emisores, y el consiguiente efecto sobre la uniformidad del riego. Esto puede ser considerado como el principal problema en riego por goteo. Sin embargo, en los últimos años, gracias a la aparición en el mercado de goteros autocompensados y "autolimpiantes", este problema se ha reducido notablemente, ya que estos goteros tienen el paso más amplio, permitiendo la pasada de partículas de mayor tamaño, ya que la regulación del caudal se obtiene no mediante un "laberinto" o un orificio de pequeño diámetro, sino mediante la membrana de silicona que autorregula la presión interna del gotero, y por ende el caudal de salida.

De hecho hay sistemas que funcionan con aguas residuales y aguas grises.

    * La presencia de altas concentraciones de sales alrededor de las zonas regadas, debida a la acumulación preferencial en estas zonas de las sales. Esto puede constituir un inconveniente importante para la plantación siguiente, si las lluvias no son suficientes para lavar el suelo.

    * Un inconveniente muy importante de este sistema tan particular, es el tapado de los orificios, por lo tanto no regarana como nosotros esperamos

----------


## ben-amar

Concepto:
El riego por aspersión es el sistema que se asemeja a la lluvia cubriendo la lluvia artificial la superficie de cultivo a regar.
El agua para que se disperse en gotas de distinto tamaño debe salir a presión por orificios y boquillas (aspersores), por ello también el sistema genéricamente se denomina riego presurizado.
Ventajas del Sistema:
*  Se adapta a todo tipo de terreno, desde ondulados a muy ondulados.
*  Es apto para cualquier tipo de suelo, con solo controlar la pluviometría.
* Es indicado para riego de cultivos jóvenes, como así también para riegos de germinación en los cuales la lámina aplicada debe ser ligera.
*  Con respecto al riego superficial el riego por aspersión tiene mayor control del agua~ aplicada y mayor eficiencia en la aplicación de la misma.
* Disminuye la mano de obra ocupada.
Desventajas:
*     Se presentan problemas de aplicación del agua de manera uniforme, en áreas con vientos de moderados a fuertes.
*     Exige una mayor inversión inicial en equipamiento , dependiendo de que tipo se trate. Los costos de funcionamiento y mantenimiento suelen ser elevados.
*      Se presentan limitaciones respecto a la calidad del agua, si éstas tienen elevados tenores salinos, disminuye la vida útil de los componentes. como así también al regar con éstas aguas se pueden producir quemaduras en el follaje.
Componentes básicos de un equipo de riego por aspersión :
Un equipo de riego por aspersión se compone básicamente por los siguientes elementos:
*     Grupo motobomba: encargado de suministrar el agua a determinada presión.
*     Red de distribución: compuesta por el conjunto de tuberías que conducen el agua hacia él ólos aspersores.
La red de distribución puede estar compuesta por red principal, que parte desde la bomba a la secundaria, y éstas normalmente de menor diámetro que aquella es la encargada de llevar el agua a el ó los aspersores.

La red distribución desde el punto de vista de su movilidad puede ser fija, movible ó mixta. En el primer caso las tuberías cubren la totalidad de la superficie que se quiere regar:
Móvil:    todas las tuberías, tanto las correspondientes a la red principal como a los ramales laterales, se trasladan a medida que se va regando.
Mixta:la red principal puede ser fija, mientras que los laterales se trasladan de un lugar a otro.
*     Dispositivos de aspersión:
Son los componentes principales del equipo, pués son los encargados de producir la lluvia. Según la presión de trabajo a la cual operen los aspersores, se pueden clasificar en:
-         Baja presión: de 0,4 a 2 kglcm2.
-         Media presión: de 2 a 4 kg/cm2.
-  Alta presión: 4 a 8 kg/cm2.
En los equipos comunes que utilizan varios aspetsores en alas regadoras, los aspersores trabajan entre 2 y 4 kg/cm2, en tanto que en los equipos de cañón viajero por ejemplo, la presión es de 8 kg/cm2.

Descripción de un equipo de riego por aspersión utilizado en cultivos hortícolas:
Tal como se ha mencionado anteriormente, los componentes de un equipo de éste tipo está compuesto por un grupo motobomba, red de distribución y aspersores.

Equipo motobomba:
Integrado por un mQtor que puede ser a explosión 6 eléctrico y un bomba centrífuga o de turbina (si se extrae agua de pozo).
La bomba a utilizar debe calcularse en base al volúmen de agua necesario para alimentar correctamente a todos los aspersores y a la presión requerida para un correcto funcionamiento de los aspersores.
El caudal que debe entregar la bomba será igual a la suma de los caudales de cada aspersor por el n0 de aspersores utilizados.
Con respecto a la presión de trabajo la bomba debe seleccionarse, teniendo en cuenta las alturas geométricas de aspiración, impulsión hasta el aspersor más lejano, las pérdidas de carga a lo largo de las tuberías , la presión de trabajo del aspersor y la altura de elevación del aspersor.

Red de distribución:
Compuesta por la línea principal y la secundaria ó alas regadoras.
Las alas regadoras pueden adoptar distintas disposiciones en el terreno, normalmente si son más de una se disponen en forma paralela.
La distancia entre los laterales debe determinarse de tal forma que se logre una distribución uniforme del agua en el terreno, teniendo en cuenta el tamaño del orificio del aspersor, presión de trabajo del mismo, superposición de diámetros mojados por los aspersores y el viento.
Es necesario tener en cuenta algunas consideraciones respecto de las alas regadoras:
- Es conveniente que se sitúen en dirección perpendicular a los vientos dominantes.
- Deben ubicarse en la dirección de las hileras de las plantas, para facilitar las labores de cultivo y el traslado de los ramales.
- Para mantener una uniformidad razonable de riego, la diferencia de presión de los aspersores de un mismo lateral no debe superar el 20 %, de la presión media de funcionamiento.
- Si la topografía del terreno es quebrada, los laterales descendentes pueden tener mayor longitud que los ascendentes, para un mismo diámetro de cañería, con la condición que la variación de presión de los aspersores no supere el 20 % . -
Cobertura del Riego
Se llama riego de cobertura total si se dispone del número de laterales suficientes, con los correspondientes aspersores, para regar toda la parcela sin precisar ningún traslado de tuberías. En caso contrario se llama riego de cobertura parcial, cuando es necesario el traslado de todo o parte del equipo de un lugar a otro en cada postura de riego.

Aspersores
Son los elementos destinados a repartir el agua sobre el cultivo en forma de lluvia.
Los aspersores por sus características se pueden dividir en:
- Aspersores giratorios.
- Aspersores no giratorios.
- Tuberías perforadas.
- Tuberías oscilantes.

----------


## ben-amar

Riego subterráneo es aquel en el que los laterales porta-emisores están enterrados en el suelo a una determinada profundidad, entre 5 y 50 cm dependiendo de las características del cultivo (profundidad del sistema radicular) y de las características del suelo (capilaridad).  En suelos arenosos trabajaremos a profundidades menores que en suelos arcillosos.  En cultivos de hortalizas con sistema radicular superficial enterraremos ligeramente los laterales, mientras que en cultivos leñosos podemos sobrepasar los 50 cm. Por otra parte, la instalación puede permanecer durante años o recogerse e instalarse en cada cultivo.  

Actualmente disponemos en el mercado de goteros y tuberías con gotero integrado con calidad suficiente para garantizar su funcionamiento correcto y fiable en cualquier circunstancia y esto es algo que podemos contrastar diariamente con las innumerables instalaciones que podemos visitar. Los goteros autocompensantes permiten obtener una mayor uniformidad de riego. 

El sistema debe ser adaptado y diseñado según las características propias del cultivo y el lugar donde se va a desarrollar. Teniendo en cuenta también aspectos como la mecanización y otros.   

VENTAJAS

¿Que razones son las que nos impulsan a plantearnos la molestia de enterrar las tuberías porta-emisores?. Es decir, ¿ qué ventajas son las que apreciamos en el sistema?. Lógicamente son muchas e importantes, lo que esta provocando la rápida expansión de este sistema.   

- Ahorro de personal y equipos en el manejo.

- Mayor duración de las instalaciones.  que no se dañan por la acción de las radiaciones solares y sufren menos ataques.

- Aumento de la eficiencia del riego.  Por el hecho de estar enterrados los emisores evitamos que el agua este en la superficie del suelo expuesta a la evaporación, es decir, mejor distribución del agua, menor escorrentía, mayor uniformidad. Además está más cerca de las raíces que absorben el agua necesaria para el crecimiento de las plantas, frecuentemente podemos ver en los riegos localizados superficiales el agua desplazándose fuera de la zona próxima a las plantas. El incremento en eficiencia en relación con los riegos localizados superficiales es muy variable dependiendo de la aplicación que se trate y el sistema con el que se compare.

- Mejor asimilación de nutrientes. En el caso de elementos poco móviles como el fósforo o potasio los ponemos a disposición de la raíz. También se dan niveles de lixiviación de nutrientes menores. En cualquier caso siempre es aconsejable el empleo de soluciones nutritivas equilibradas que se dosifican de forma continua. 

Las ventajas mencionadas producen una reacción positiva en el cultivo incrementando los rendimientos obtenidos a través de una disminución de las situaciones de estrés.

- Disminución de la presencia de malas hierbas.  La superficie del suelo se mantiene seca y por lo tanto la germinación de semillas de malas hierbas disminuye considerablemente.  Repercute directamente en ahorro de herbicidas y mano de obra.

- Disminución de enfermedades fúngicas.  Evitamos la humedad en la base de la planta, en hortalizas de hoja como lechuga, apio etc. evitamos mojar las hojas de la base.  Además, podemos aplicar fungicidas sistémicos a través del sistema de riego incrementando su eficacia.

- Facilita las labores del suelo. En cultivos que requieren escardas o laboreos superficiales del suelo eliminamos el obstáculo de la línea porta-goteros superficial.  Incluso en cultivos hortícolas, si enterramos a cierta profundidad las líneas porta-goteros, podemos labrar y preparar el suelo para el próximo cultivo varias veces con el consiguiente ahorro. Cuando la operación de enterrar las líneas portagoteros es muy sencilla, realizándose con un arado topo o con un dispositivo incorporado en el apero empleado para conformar las banquetas de cultivo.

- Permite el empleo de aguas residuales depuradas en determinadas aplicaciones.  En jardines y céspedes podemos emplear aguas depuradas sin la molestia de malos olores, salvando los problemas higiénicos. Esta circunstancia ofrece unas posibilidades de desarrollo enormes, habiéndose desarrollado líneas comerciales exclusivas para esta aplicación por diferentes fabricantes de goteros.

- Evitamos problemas de vandalismo y mejoramos la duración de las tuberías. Es obvio que al estar enterradas las tuberías están mucho más protegidas de las agresiones y del sol.



INCONVENIENTES.

- En zonas con poca lluvia, se pueden acumular sales en la superficie, perjudicando la germinación del cultivo siguiente.

- Necesidad de riegos de preemergencia.

- Dificultad en localizar fugas y averias.

- Existe poca actividad radicular en la superficie, por lo que los abonos de poca movilidad (potasio, fósforo) se deben aplicar obligatoriamente por fertirrigación.

Pero el principal inconveniente, con gran diferencia, es la obturación de los goteros, con el agravante de que el problema no se detecta hasta que sus efectos son muy aparentes, generalmente por sequía de las plantas afectadas.

La obturación puede producirse por las partículas que lleva el agua de riego o por agentes externos: el suelo que rodea los goteros o las raicillas de las plantas.

En cuanto a la obturación por partículas transportadas por agua, el fenómeno es el mismo que en riego convencional, pero dada la gravedad del problema, obliga a extremar las medidas preventivas, con filtrados muy perfectos y costosos y tratamientos  muy frecuentes y bien controlados. Es recomendable la utilización de goteros autolimpiantes, porque, aunque esta denominación sea algo exagerada, su riesgo de obturación siempre será menor que en los demás goteros. 

La obturación por agentes externos se combate de dos formas:

1- La debida a partículas de suelo, mediante un blindado especial de los goteros.

2- La provocada por las raicillas, mediante el empleo de herbicidas

El herbicida que se ha utilizado con mas éxito ha sido el treflan, cuyo compuesto activo es la trefluralina. Los componentes de este grupo se adhieren rápidamente a las partículas del suelo, por lo que no son lavados por la propia agua del suelo, permaneciendo en las proximidades del gotero. Además no se descompone por el contacto con el agua. Los herbicidas nitrogenados impiden el crecimiento de las raíces secundarias, sin dañar las raíces principales ya existentes, en consecuencia, no perjudican a los cultivos y evita que las raicillas de estos o de las malas hierbas obturen los goteros.

El producto se aplica con el agua de riego, en la que se disuelve fácilmente. Su color amarillo facilita el seguimiento de la operación. Se utilizan los mismos equipos de aplicación de abonos: inyectores, tanques, etc. La dosis normal es de 0,20 a 0,25 cm3 por goteo. Como cualquier herbicida nitrogenado la trifluralina se volatiliza con una velocidad que depende de la temperatura y la humedad. Por esa razón, el tratamiento debe aplicarse cada 5 ó 6 meses.

----------


## cuesta25

Amigo Ben-amar, te has currado a tope este tema. Nunca antes había visto tanta infotmación sobre riegos en el mismo sitio.
Muchas gracías amigo por todo.
 :Wink:

----------


## ben-amar

> Amigo Ben-amar, te has currado a tope este tema. Nunca antes había visto tanta infotmación sobre riegos en el mismo sitio.
> Muchas gracías amigo por todo.


Amigo mio, todo esto lo hago para aprender y si a la vez alguien lo lee y saca algo de provecho del tema, pues mejor que mejor.
Las gracias hay que darselas a este foro. Por él me he ido interesando en algunos temas de forma mas intensa de lo que ya conocía o había escuchado.
Estos conocimientos, junto con los debates que hay en otros hilos, me van dando una idea de la situación en la que se encuentra España, hidrologicamente hablando. (En pañales, aunque algunos se crean lideres mundiales)

----------


## cuesta25

> Estos conocimientos, junto con los debates que hay en otros hilos, me van dando una idea de la situación en la que se encuentra España, hidrologicamente hablando. (En pañales, aunque algunos se crean lideres mundiales)


Amigo mío, este tema de la situación en la que se encuentra España hidrológlaicamente, me ha dado que pensar en la repercusión que las  ayudas al campo han propiciado. Muchas ayudas las han desperdiciado en cosas que no tenían nada que ver con la rentabilidad de las explotaciones agrícolas. Las ayudas al campo tienen por fín la modernización y la competitividad de las mismas. No generalizo, pero la verdad es que el campo no ha sido pionero para 
invertir en regadío. Casi siempre hay personas emprendedoras que apuestan por un futuro rentable y equilibrado, aunque menos de las que debieran.
Un saludo amigos.

----------


## perdiguera

En el delta del Llobregat, al menos en la zona de Gavà y Viladecans, existe un sistema de riego por capilaridad que yo no he visto en otro sitio.
Se trata de regar grandes extensiones de terreno mediante la existencia de canales, llamados correderas, que tanto sirven para regar como para desagüar. Estos canales no recojen agua de ningún sitio, sino que se llenan o se vacían por el nivel freático. Al final desagüan en una laguna litoral llamada la Murtra.
Ello se consigue gracias a la poca cota del terreno natural respecto al nivel freático y la composición del terreno, fundamentalmente arenas en profundidad y tierra cultivable en superficie.
Las correderas, manteniendo el nivel del agua cerca de las raices de las plantas, son las que realmente suministran el agua a las plantas.
Dicho nivel se mantiene a base de compuertas móviles que retienen, anegando por debajo, o dejan pasar el agua, eliminando el exceso.
La separación entre correderas, que van paralelas sensiblemente a la playa, es de unos 500 metros y entre ellas es donde se planta.
El tipo de plantación es huerta y arbolado.
¿Alguien conoce de otro lugar donde suceda lo mismo?
Gracias

----------


## aberroncho

Daños colaterales: Supongo que en este grupo de gente que conformamos el foro habrá algún filólogo hispanista que me corregirá algún fallo gramatical, desde ahora será bienvenido, e incluso llegará a calificarme con suspenso ( cuando yo tenía 9 años eran dos faltas) pero es el riesgo que asumo voluntariamente.
Dejo abierto el foro para ver si alguno es de mi opinión o la contraria que también será bien recibida y motivo de discusión.  (Perdiguera).

Amigo Perdiguera, yo no soy filólogo ni tampoco un experto en ortografía, pero al hilo de lo que comentabas, en el comentario anterior creo debería poner estos canales no *recogen* agua y también debería poner desaguar sin diéresis. Bueno esto lo digo (como decía un anterior presidente del gobierno) sin acritud.
Un saludo.

----------


## Salut

jajaja el cazador cazado  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## perdiguera

> Daños colaterales: Supongo que en este grupo de gente que conformamos el foro habrá algún filólogo hispanista que me corregirá algún fallo gramatical, desde ahora será bienvenido, e incluso llegará a calificarme con suspenso ( cuando yo tenía 9 años eran dos faltas) pero es el riesgo que asumo voluntariamente.
> Dejo abierto el foro para ver si alguno es de mi opinión o la contraria que también será bien recibida y motivo de discusión.  (Perdiguera).
> 
> Amigo Perdiguera, yo no soy filólogo ni tampoco un experto en ortografía, pero al hilo de lo que comentabas, en el comentario anterior creo debería poner estos canales no *recogen* agua y también debería poner desaguar sin diéresis. Bueno esto lo digo (como decía un anterior presidente del gobierno) sin acritud.
> Un saludo.


Efectivamente suspenso.
Gracias por las correcciones.

----------


## ben-amar

> En el delta del Llobregat, al menos en la zona de Gavà y Viladecans, existe un sistema de riego por capilaridad que yo no he visto en otro sitio.
> ...............
> Ello se consigue gracias a la poca cota del terreno natural respecto al nivel freático y la composición del terreno, fundamentalmente arenas en profundidad y tierra cultivable en superficie.
> Las correderas, manteniendo el nivel del agua cerca de las raices de las plantas, son las que realmente suministran el agua a las plantas.
> ................
> ¿Alguien conoce de otro lugar donde suceda lo mismo?
> Gracias


Perdiguera, no lo he visto pero por lo que describes, se parece bastante al riego por goteo subterraneo, si no este ultimo está inspirado ese por capilaridad.
¿No lo crees tú así?
Un saludo.

----------


## perdiguera

> Perdiguera, no lo he visto pero por lo que describes, se parece bastante al riego por goteo subterraneo, si no este ultimo está inspirado ese por capilaridad.
> ¿No lo crees tú así?
> Un saludo.


No es un riego por goteo subterráneo sino que el nivel del acuífero está justo por debajo de las raíces de las plantas; incluso las que poseen raíces más profundas las colocan en caballón.

En el riego por goteo subterráneo el tubo no está por debajo de las raíces.
Además esa técnica debe ser muy problemática ya que la labranza ha de tener en cuenta donde se encuentran los tubos y éstos no se ven y si hay que quitarlos cada vez y volverlos a poner después pues es un gasto elevado.

Hoy o mañana haré unas fotos y os las subiré para que lo veais.

----------


## perdiguera

Lo prometido es deuda
Aquí están las primeras fotos del sistema de riegos en la zona del Delta del Llobregat.
En las tres primeras se pueden ver los terrenos perfectamente planos







Las siguientes corresponden al sistema de correderas que alimentan los campos









Las dos últimas corresponden a las compuertas de regulación de la corredera grande





Esta tarde os pondré las de detalles de plantaciones

----------


## perdiguera

Segunda parte:
Aquí os muestro los distintos cultivos que se están dando ahora mismo en esta zona
Vereis  acelgas, calabacín,  patatas? maiz y espárragos.











En la última vereis la textura del terreno donde nacen estas plantas
Esto es todo 
Saludos

----------


## ben-amar

Gracias, Perdiguera por las fotos. Aunque debo confirmar que no lo había visto antes, me hago la idea (basicamente) de su funcionamiento.

----------

